# New member, need help :) DIY remodeler



## phxjess (10 mo ago)

Hello! I’m sure this is a post many have posted before me and now that I’m writing this it has dawned on me to use the search function..  but in the mean time maybe I’ll leave this up in case my situation is unique, which it most likely is not lol so forgive me. My mom and I run a few remodels a year (3-4 average) and while we definitely know when to hire professionals, I have discovered that I throughly enjoy drywall repairs/taping/finishing so I’ve been trying to learn the correct steps and logical ways to hone my new found skill. While passion seems like a strange word to use in the case of drywall, it does bring me great joy. But that’s enough of that; while I was unable to work due to pregnancy complications and then having an adorable baby girl- there was someone that assured my mother they could handle the task! Well… I’m sure most of you know what happened next. I’d love if anyone had the time or tips to share on what the best way to correct this would be. I’ve done my fair share of projects so I’m not a novice, but I also won’t pretend to be in the same category as you professionals. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

cut out/scrape off anything loose and re-mud it. is that what your asking?

also, search skip trowel texture. it hides a bunch of crap. fast and easy to do.


----------



## David Schwaiger (6 mo ago)

I have a friend of mine and his wife that tried to finish his mom's bathroom. It looked like that! I had to fix it and I had my work cut out for me. Yeah, scrap and sand it the best you can and start skimming over it or use texture as stated above.


----------

